# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Lifeband Touch, activity tracker, LG Corporation, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - LG Electronics

Home page - lg.com/us/mobile-accessories/lg-FB84-BM-activity-tracker

----------


## Airicist

LG Lifeband Touch 

Published on Jan 9, 2014




> Introducing LG Lifeband Touch and LG Heart Rate Earphones, two wearable products that mark the company's first foray into fitness tech. Unveiled at the 2014 International Consumer Electronics Show (CES) in Las Vegas, both products incorporate comfortable designs and compatibility with other devices so that monitoring one's health requires no additional effort beyond strapping on a watch and inserting a pair of headphone earbuds. Lifeband Touch is a smart activity tracker that incorporates a bold yet comfortable designand is compatible with heart rate monitors (HRM) as well as smartphones. Meanwhile, the innovative Heart Rate Earphones' unique dual-function design offers a convenient way for users to measure their heart rate while exercising . Both devices are designed to help users take greater control over their health. Lifeband Touch and Heart Rate Earphones can wirelessly link up toeach other, creating a seamless wearable ecosystem. Connected to smartphones (Android and iOS supported), the devices can transmit data to the intuitive, easy-to-use LG Fitness app, or to a number of other third party apps such as MyFitnessPal, Runkeeper or MapMyFitness.

----------


## Airicist

LG Lifeband Touch and HeartRate Earphones: a weird one-two punch approach to fitness 

Published on Jun 18, 2014




> Measuring heart rate in your ears and your steps on your wrist feels like one wireless gadget too many: we try out LG's newest fitness wearables in tandem and come away intrigued but confused.

----------


## Airicist

Working Out with LG Lifeband Touch Activity Tracker | LG USA 

 Published on Aug 4, 2014




> Because the Lifeband Touch activity tracker takes fitness seriously, working out is more fun. After setting up your device and downloading the LG fitness app, it’s time to hit the gym – or the great outdoors – and get moving!
> 
> Watch as we show you how to use your fitness tracker while you’re out and about – cycling through your screens to find just the view you were hoping for. We’ll even show you how to access your favorite workout music and install other popular fitness apps with just the touch of a button. After your workout is over, you can use the LG app to review all of your tracked workouts and fitness data – and set new goals when it’s time for a challenge.

----------

